# Powerheads



## Piranhas_FTW (Jun 7, 2011)

Do you guys recommend powerheads, what exactly do they do? If you can please send me a link to a cheap one, eBay if you have to.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Water circulation and surface agitation. Give the piranhas something to swim into instead of motionless water.

I recommend one.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

Strongly recommended. They create current in the tank which has a number of benefits. Excersize for your fish and keeps waste moving in the water to make it easier for your filters to get it, just to name a couple. Don't go cheap. It will constantly be falling off your glass and blowing the substrate all over your tank. Go with a Korilia evo. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Piranhas_FTW (Jun 7, 2011)

sick of chiclids said:


> Strongly recommended. They create current in the tank which has a number of benefits. Excersize for your fish and keeps waste moving in the water to make it easier for your filters to get it, just to name a couple. Don't go cheap. It will constantly be falling off your glass and blowing the substrate all over your tank. Go with a Korilia evo. You won't be disappointed.


I have to go cheap lol, would an aquatech powerhead from Walmart work?


----------



## Piranhas_FTW (Jun 7, 2011)

.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

It will be a constant headache. How big is your tank?


----------



## Piranhas_FTW (Jun 7, 2011)

55 gallons and loving the name lol.


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

as stated above, Koralia evolution 750 would be good for your tank. Your piranhas will do without one while you save up for it, dont waste your money


----------



## Piranhas_FTW (Jun 7, 2011)

superbite said:


> as stated above, Koralia evolution 750 would be good for your tank. Your piranhas will do without one while you save up for it, dont waste your money


A 425 won't work?


----------



## Piranhas_FTW (Jun 7, 2011)

What about this? 
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Regent-Power-Head-Submersible-Pump-Aqua-Tech-1-ct/10313131


----------



## Piranhas_FTW (Jun 7, 2011)

Or what about this?
http://cgi.ebay.com/WAVE-MAKER-POWERHEAD-AQUARIUM-PUMP-REEF-800-GPH-3000L-H-/160605053268?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2564cea154#ht_4700wt_922


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I'd probably stay away from the one in the first link you posted, but the one in the second is just a Koralia knock-off -- I know some people on other forums that have purchased them and said they work well except that they are a bit louder than genuine Koralia powerheads. Might be a good solution if you're on a budget and don't mind the extra noise.


----------



## Piranhas_FTW (Jun 7, 2011)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> I'd probably stay away from the one in the first link you posted, but the one in the second is just a Koralia knock-off -- I know some people on other forums that have purchased them and said they work well except that they are a bit louder than genuine Koralia powerheads. Might be a good solution if you're on a budget and don't mind the extra noise.


So you recommend them too Joe?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Do I recommend powerheads in general? Sure, they help with circulation in the tank and keep debris in the water column so it can be picked up by your filters, just make sure it's set up properly.

Do I recommend the brands you posted? Haven't owned either one so I can't vouch for them, but I do know some people that have bought the knock-off Koralias and were satisfied -- I'd probably pick one up to try it if I had a limited budget.


----------



## Piranhas_FTW (Jun 7, 2011)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Do I recommend powerheads in general? Sure, they help with circulation in the tank and keep debris in the water column so it can be picked up by your filters, just make sure it's set up properly.
> 
> Do I recommend the brands you posted? Haven't owned either one so I can't vouch for them, but I do know some people that have bought the knock-off Koralias and were satisfied -- I'd probably pick one up to try it if I had a limited budget.


Alright, cool. Do you think the smallest koralia would be fine for a 55 gallon?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

^no For a 55 I would go with the 1400gph model. The smallest k nano at about 240gph would be a waste as it would move very little water. The smallest model would be good for about a 10g.

IMO if you can't afford a decent one now save some money so you can get one woth while later.

My fist choice would be a 1400gph evolution but if not mayby try a maxijet 1200 (295gph) which runs about 30$ I think.

Koralias sound powerful by the gph but it is such a wide flow 1400gph is not concentrated in a powerful stream.

If you undersize the poerhead like the ones in your links then you reduce their benifits as too small of a powerhead for a volume of water will do little for circulation.

Yes I would recommend an approprately sized one



superbite said:


> as stated above, Koralia evolution 750 would be good for your tank. Your piranhas will do without one while you save up for it, dont waste your money


 I agree with save up for a good one rather then buying a cheap one though I personally would do the 1400gph model.


----------



## Piranhas_FTW (Jun 7, 2011)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> as stated above, Koralia evolution 750 would be good for your tank. Your piranhas will do without one while you save up for it, dont waste your money


 I agree with save up for a good one rather then buying a cheap one though I personally would do the 1400gph model.
[/quote]
Well if I don't buy it now, I'll probably end up buying something else lol. Can you send me a link for a good one, I have $35 to spend.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Online

original maxijet 23$ plus modkit 12$=35$ though remember for online most will have at least a 5$ shipping fee so you may want to look around for the cheapest or even one with free shipping (big als does free skipping over 35$I beleive in I know Canada)

I'd go with a maxijet 1200. Preferably I would do the older model plus a sureflow mod though there is the new maxijet pro out (which is basically the old one already modified) though you will have to read some reviews on it. The old maxijets were italian made and pretty solid while the new ones are from china so I doubt it is the same quailty though i have never tired it.

With the new pro out you may be able to find the mj1200 on clearance. Either one costs under 35$. A 1400gph koraillia would cost closer to 50$


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I have a Maxi Jet 1200 here that I'm not using, shoot me a PM if you want it.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm thinking about putting a PH in my new tank but not sure what size.... I see vids of P tanks and the water is moving 1000 miles an hour. I don't think I want my water rushing like that, are there adjustable flow powerheads?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

___ said:


> I'm thinking about putting a PH in my new tank but not sure what size.... I see vids of P tanks and the water is moving 1000 miles an hour. I don't think I want my water rushing like that, are there adjustable flow powerheads?


http://www.marinedepot.com/Adjustable_Flow_Aquarium_Powerheads-FIPHAD-ct.html


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks.... Trying to navigate some of these site from my phone is impossible lol


----------

